# breeding in a 65 gallon tank



## ericwilson0013 (Apr 27, 2004)

I have four red belly piranha 5 -6 inches long. I think two are pairing off and I need to know if a 65 gallon aquarium will let them breed? please let me know if you have any advice.

thanks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I think you answered your own question. If they are pairing off they will most likely breed. As far as tank size 65 gal has no bearing. 65 gal tanks come in various sizes. Its the area (LxWxH) that matters.


----------



## ericwilson0013 (Apr 27, 2004)

my tanks dimensions are 21''x 13''x48''


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thats one odd looking tank if thats in (LxWxH). If so your (LxW) seems a bit cramped. Are you sure its not 48 x 13 x 21? If so you should be ok until they reach over 8"


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

are these the same p's you are selling?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

armac said:


> are these the same p's you are selling?


I noticed that too. If your planning on fetching a higher price I suggest you get them to breed before you sell them as a breeding pair. Otherwise be upfront so that the buyer doesnt not end up being disappointed on the sale.







*Your ad* As it stands it looks ok.

Pairing off does not always guarantee that they will be a breeding pair. Spawning is the true indicator.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I think from my experience if they like each other well enough they would breed in a 29 gl. tank if there gonna do it! 
once they begin to breed i would take the breeding pair and put them in a seperate tank along with another p to bring down the tension when they have there lil arguments


----------

